# Mark iv hub



## Overhauler (Oct 4, 2011)

i am looking for a diagram of the 1960 MARK IV hub
who was the maker ?
and also it has an oil port ...... what kind of oil / grease was used ?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Oct 4, 2011)

That hub was made by a company called Perry. There are lots of them out there with the Perry name it should be easy to find info on the web


----------



## OldRider (Oct 4, 2011)

If thats a Perry hub why would the arm say Schwinn Approved? Perry was a British outfit..... what am I missing here?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Oct 5, 2011)

I tell you it's one in the same. The end of the axle is square for cone ajustment and the brake arm is the same as a perry. I know they are british and dont know when they started to use them but I have seen them before on Schwinns with the schwinn logo and the perry.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2011)

These were standard on the '59 Phantom which, I believe, is the only year they were used on this model. v/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up guys, I had no idea Schwinn used Perry hubs.......I thought I was seeing things


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 7, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> These were standard on the '59 Phantom which, I believe, is the only year they were used on this model. v/r Shawn




This hub is on a 1960 Speedster


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2011)

Also on a '59 Hollywood


----------

